# Back sweetening



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

When you say added the two Potassium's I am assuming you are referring to Potassium Metabisulphite (K-Met) and Potassium sorbate. (sorbate) since the mead had been fermented to dryness there was actually no need to add sorbate as it is used to prevent further fermentation. since the sugars in the mead had been used up there was no chance of a ferment starting again. 

I am assuming you added the sorbate per label instructions at a rate of 1/2 tsp per gallon. that should be sufficient to prevent fermentation after sweetening. 
When back sweetening mead it is best to sweeten with honey of the variety used in the ferment or one of similar profile, However any honey can be used to create a completely different flavor profile. I use raw honey and as we all know raw honey has solids in it. these solids may or may not cause the mead to become cloudy. weather they do or not they will eventually become sediment on the bottom of the bottle. since mead is usually bottled in clear bottles the appearance of sediment swirling up from the bottom as the mead is being poured can be unsettling to some. For this reason when sweetening with honey I prefer to let the mead stand for at least 30 days before bottling. Never sweeten Mead with sugar syrup. I think that is a Mortal sin, forgivable by no penance. :no:


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, I added both at the rate prescribed. I added the sorbate thinking that adding the honey might start a ferment again. After I added it I got thinking about how much honey, how long before bottling, etc. I'm in no hurry to bottle but I kinda wanted to know what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Interesting. I was doing the same thing with "black raspberry and honey".
Was planning on distilling but the wine (melomel) tasted so good that the wife and I decided to get wine bottles, corks, and a corker.
Next batch is Cherry juice with honey. 

What type of yeast are you using? 
High Spirits Fruit and Schnapps Distilling Turbo Yeast here. 
Odd but it makes some really good fruity wine. Finishes at around 16% so if you start with say...17% or 18% potential alcohol you end up with some really sweet wine. The black raspberry turned out fantastic if you're into sweet wine.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

aunt betty said:


> Interesting. I was doing the same thing with "black raspberry and honey".
> Was planning on distilling but the wine (melomel) tasted so good that the wife and I decided to get wine bottles, corks, and a corker.
> Next batch is Cherry juice with honey.
> 
> ...


Lalvin D47. It was one of my first batches and as I mentioned I had to restart the batch. I'm letting it sit now for a while. No hurry....


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

When back sweetening why does it have to be stabilized isnt the yeast dead at this point and adding sugar cant restart fermentation without yeast , I have added sugar to bottles of cider that were to dry and had no problems .


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

@Ravenseye 
You can backsweeten minutes after adding the k-meta and k-sorbate; in fact, you won't want to wait too long as the meta can evaporate.

@laketrout
Following a ferment yeast is dormant, not dead. Even years (decades in some cases) viable yeast can be recovered from a mead/wine/beer/etc.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

OK , I knew I was missing something , I thought when the yeast was done working it was dead didn't know it could lay dormant . Thanks


----------

